# 12V Trigger AC Outlet



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sure there are others who are dealing with the same issue. But I didn't want the EP2500 and DCX2496 on all the time. They don't have triggers on them, so there's no simple way to just make them turn on and off with your receiver or processor.

But if you're like me and don't want them to be on all the time, you can build a 12V Trigger AC Outlet. I just put one together and it works great. Now when I turn on my processor, my main amp, the EP2500, and DCX2496 all turn on from the trigger. (My DVD player turns on as part of the remote control macro.)


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice article Joshua!

I had thought about doing the same thing, then lucked out on a deal with a monster power center thing that had 12v trig. controlled outlets.

Do you have any pictures of the device you built?

When I thought about doing mine, I couldn't decide how to anchor the relay - I assume you just use those crimp on blade type connectors?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't have any pictures, but it's somewhat similar to the last photo in that building MAME link in my blog post. Only difference is it has two plain leads coming out for the 12V trigger and a regular plug instead of that "computer" plug.

Not really sure what you mean by anchoring the relay though. The enclosure is pretty small so everything is just tucked in there together without much room to move. Just had to be careful to make sure things are arranged so whatever movement is possible cannot cause a short.


----------

